# MV Polar Bear



## Chris Rogers (Mar 8, 2006)

HI I wonder if anyone can shed any light of the ex coaster? Polar Bear this vessel took over from the ex trawler Lundy Gannet which used to be the supply vessel to Lundy Island which usually sailrd from Ilfracombe I now have all the info for the present supply vessel Oldenburg any info of this vessel or any other Lundy Island supply vessel will be greatly appreciated espressialy the Polar Bear, many thanks, Chris Rogers.(Thumb)


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Chris, Try :- philtpics.fotopic.net/p5472686.html
Pic of Polar Bear
Barney.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Have you read Mike Tedstone's Lundy Packets?
Mike was a great help when I was writing up the Scillonian (II).
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Built 1960 as "Agdleq" at H.C. Christensens Staal af 1949, Marstal. Renamed "Polar Bear" in 1971 owned By Lundy Co., registered at Barnstaple
180 grt, 86 nrt, 169 dwt

Judging by her photo and description, I would say that she was not built as a typical coaster. I've a feeling that she may have originally been used as a Greenland supply vessel.


----------



## Pier Master (Dec 1, 2010)

New address for photo:
MV Polar Bear

Don't forget to 'FOLLOW' The Pier Master...
http://piermaster.blogspot.com/


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

I have a photo of her somewhere when she was in Sharpness for repairs the top of her bws was dented in 

The OLDENBURG is in Sharpness drydock for her annual refit at the moment


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Welcome aboard Pier Master, from an Old Barrian living in Holland. Get yourself a berth and have a look around. Have a good trip.


----------



## Pier Master (Dec 1, 2010)

*Polar Bear*



Billieboy said:


> Welcome aboard Pier Master, from an Old Barrian living in Holland. Get yourself a berth and have a look around. Have a good trip.


Hi Billieboy, I live in Barry myself, but have to commute to Newport for ABP to let the ships in and out of the dock and River Usk.

Regards, Brian.

Don't forget to 'FOLLOW' The Pier Master...
http://piermaster.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pier Master (Dec 1, 2010)

*Polar Bear*



DAVIDJM said:


> I have a photo of her somewhere when she was in Sharpness for repairs the top of her bws was dented in
> 
> The OLDENBURG is in Sharpness drydock for her annual refit at the moment


Hi David, feeling nostalgic I was looking for a photo, and name, for the predecessor of the Oldenburg, eventually discovered the name and then this link for a photo, but the photo had 'moved', I found the photo posted somewhere else by the same photographer so decided to update the thread. It would be nice to see ant other pics'...

Regards, Brian

Don't forget to 'FOLLOW' The Pier Master...
http://piermaster.blogspot.com/


----------



## clausentum0 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi - I was wondering if anyone had any detailed views of the old Lundy Supply Coaster "Polar Bear" in her days on the North Devon Coast for a model I'm hoping to build. Shipspotting.com has just posted a photo in its "Unknown" section showing her in Castris, St Lucia, last month - so she is still about. If anyone can help I'd be most grateful - I'm working from the drawing in Mike Tedstone's Lundy Packets book. Regards, Dave Purvis.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Dave,

Suggestion. 

Contact the Lundy Island Co. I have attached their details. They may well be able to help you.


Lundy Shore Office
The Quay, Bideford
Devon, EX39 2LY
Tel: 01271 863636 Fax: 01237 477779
e-mail: [email protected]


Hawkey01


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello Chris Is this of any help? slide dated 1974.


----------



## clausentum0 (Aug 11, 2007)

Many thanks Scorcher - lovely slide.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

*Polar Bear*

Glad to help Dave I will look forward to the upload of the model when completed. By the way when I was trainspotting way back in 1955 I just missed the "Clausentum" at Guildord shed. it was the pilot there.(Thumb)


----------



## S4sail (Feb 2, 2014)

If it is of interest, Polar Bear is tied to a buoy in Portsmouth Harbour, Dominica. She looks untended, and may have been blown ashore some years ago in a hurricane. I will try and upload a photo later.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

S4sail,

on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. We look forward to your upload. 

Hawkey01


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Hawkey01 (just realised you're not "Hawkeye", not very observant these days).

Don't know if I've already told you this but I was in touch with Dave Gammon (ex Brid) from Ilfracombe a while back and he worked as a deckhand on Polar Bear and Oldenburg, servicing Lundy. Small world.

John T


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

JT,

Yes I have been called Hawkeye many times, I just let it pass. Proves some do not read what is in front of them!!
Yes you had mentioned Dave G before. Funny but I did not run into him while I was at GIL as i frequented the Ship which was the hang out of the Lifeboat crew and other seafarers.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

hawkey01 said:


> JT,
> 
> Yes I have been called Hawkeye many times, I just let it pass. Proves some do not read what is in front of them!!
> Yes you had mentioned Dave G before. Funny but I did not run into him while I was at GIL as i frequented the Ship which was the hang out of the Lifeboat crew and other seafarers.
> ...


Pretty sure he was still involved with the RNLI - maybe not crew anymore, he'll be an Old Fart like the rest of us now. He was doing some sort of Social Work, but maybe retired now.

John T


----------



## clausentum0 (Aug 11, 2007)

*End of the Lundy Polar Bear*

Just an update - Lundy's former supply ship sank at her moorings off Portsmouth in Dominica during March 2017 - as reported in the local Dominican press on 10.3.17 with photographs.


----------



## Drew McFarlane-Slack (Nov 21, 2020)

Chris Rogers said:


> HI I wonder if anyone can shed any light of the ex coaster? Polar Bear this vessel took over from the ex trawler Lundy Gannet which used to be the supply vessel to Lundy Island which usually sailrd from Ilfracombe I now have all the info for the present supply vessel Oldenburg any info of this vessel or any other Lundy Island supply vessel will be greatly appreciated espressialy the Polar Bear, many thanks, Chris Rogers.(Thumb)


If you look up the Facebook page Kinlochleven - past and present there are several photographs of MV Polar Bear at the pier, KinlochLeven in 1973.


----------

